# Thumbs up or down on 1911



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you shoot your 1911 with you thumb on top of the slide lock? How many of you shoot with the thumb under the slide lock? I like to shoot with my thumb under the lock while shooting with both hands, but shoot with my thumb over the lock one handed.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You mean the safety,the slide lock is is the wrong term for the slide release.

I normally shoot low thumb but I've done both ways.High thumbs irritates me a little because my safeties are trimmed down and I hate those wide pads.I've never popped the safety on by accident and I don't have a problem with recoil control some say the high thumb hold helps with.I run a Brown Grip safety with lots of sculpting on a serious shooter,sculpted to the point I'm just about to hit the thunb safety holes in the frame.Obviously I have about the highest possible grip for recoil control,and the 45 doesn't have much recoil to begin with.At least for me.

Another reason I shoot low thumbs is I'm not solely a 1911 shooter,I've shot,carried and competed with different autos and revolvers in my life.The last thing I want is a different grip for each gun I handle,KISS-keep it simple.Using different guns I've ingrained their operation of controls and behavior so I can operate the gun quickly and effectively,that's all I need.Shoot a Smith 29 or larger caliber high thumbs because it's an instinctive grip and you didn't correct for it,better have bandaids for that thumb when the cylender release lays it open.I'll pass,my way works fine for me and I've won 2 consecutive years as annual 1st place in combat (IPSC/IDPA) matches at the local club when I was big into it-weren't a bunch of slackers either,there were quite a few high Master class shooters with comped Supers I shot a lightly modified 45 against.What works for you is what works for you,but may not for someone else.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

...the safety was origianlly called the slide lock safety as it does lock the slide and prevent it from moving.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

There's a tidbit I didn't know,thanks VA.Great design though,no out of battery reholstering.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In answer to the original question...
I shoot with my strong-hand (right hand) thumb pressing down hard upon the 1911's safety lever. I do this whether shooting with strong-hand-only, or with a two-hand hold.
When shooting weak-hand-only, my left thumb presses down on the ambidextrous safety lever.

Why?
First of all, when I do this I absolutely know that the safety is off, and that it cannot accidentally move up to the "on" position.
Second, the downward pressure of my thumb stabilizes the gun in my hand, and significantly adds to recoil control and recovery.
Third, my thumb is always in the very same place, every time I'm using my 1911. This means that my hand always grips the gun in exactly the same way. Thus, I can shoot instinctively.


----------

